# Filling Up Hook of Holland



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
Anyone with details of a suitable petrol station in the vicinity of the port for when we arrive Friday morning? Diesel prices look to be lower than UK.

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

*filling in hook*

hi korky judging by the response not many vans go that way so here is my punt at the question although it is my knowledge from 7 or 8 years ago when i was driving trucks over in the eu follow the road from the terminal signed rotterdam when you get to a t junction if you look left you should see a filling station if not turn right and follow the sighs for r/dam just before the ringroad ther used to be a shell station on the right but dont worry there are filling station all the way northwest or south on the ring if you can ask a dutch truck driver he will help you happy touring jefffromtarn


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi

See
http://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferry/routes/harwich-holland/planning-your-trip/your-onward-journey/

"Maximise your onward journey from Hook of Holland or Harwich: if you're taking your car with you on your ferry trip, you'll find a* Q8 Service Station* on the Dirk van den Burgweg 60. To find the train station, follow the signs that will lead you out of Hook of Holland."

There is a downloadable map on the same page ... Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

You can't miss the Q8 station as you either leave or enter the Hoek Van Holland; it is on your left on the way in. I filled up there last Friday lunchtime on the way back from a business trip. It was cheaper than the BP station on the motorway just before - I think 1.39 EUR - still an awful price.


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Thank you for that folks. Would appear it's not a particularly popular route?
Looks like it will be the Q8.
Cheers.
Gordon.
:roll:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

When we returned via Hoeke on a Sunday a few years ago the Q8 station was the only one we found that was open (without turning off the main road into nearby towns) all the way from the Rotterdam ring road.

I seem to remember it was more expensive than petrol stations further inland   .

We found a small carpark by the level crossing as we had a couple of hours before the sailing and there wasn't much parking in the port. We were surrounded by cyclists of all shapes and sizes while we waited.

Steve


----------

